# Half Life 2 Windows 7 64 bit crash on load



## heavyrockerbass (Feb 21, 2011)

First I would like to apologise about this question as I know that it has been asked and solved many many times! Also I will say that i read the page where you said to check before posting.

Basically, I managed to install the game Half Life 2 and i start to load it, as soon as it gets past the copyright screen it crashes and the computer says 'hl2.exe has stopped working'. 

I have tried every single fix I have found on your forums, including the '*-no -dxlevel 90 +mat_forcehardwaresync 0*' and the '*-32bit*' ones, I even tried playing it in a window. But nothing worked!

It is a brand new laptop and i know the graphics card is pretty bad, but should have no problem running the game, as it can run much more graphic intensive games.

My specs:

O/S - Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
CPU - Intel Core i3 processer
CPU speed - 2.4GHz
System RAM - 4GB
Video Card - Integrated Intel® HD Graphics
DirectX version - 10 
Free disk space 50GB+

Any help whatsoever would be very much appreciated, and if you need any more info just ask!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi heavyrockerbass and welcome to TSF,

Can you give us the model of the Intel graphics chipset. There are actually a few Intel chipsets that have known startup issues with the Source engine and unfortunately are not on a high priority fix list with valve.


----------



## heavyrockerbass (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Aus_Karlos, thanks for getting back to me,

I don't really know if this is what you want (sorry i'm a bit of a computer noob) so i'll just copy this from that my laptop says:

Name: Intel(R) HD Graphics
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip Type: Intel(R) HD Graphics (Core i3)
DAC Type: Internal
Approx. Total Memory: 1755 MB

If it helps i managed to play portal on the same computer, which i think runs on the same engine as hl2!

Also I just want to check if I did the bit I said i had already tried with the launch commands, my target looked like this:

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Half-Life 2\hl2.exe" -no -dxlevel 90 +mat_forcehardwaresync 0

Thanks for all your help it's very much appreciated!


----------



## NeoSasuke (Mar 5, 2011)

Im Having the Same problem And I have try some stuffs , did you found a solution?


----------

